# Rigging the New OK Trident 13



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

For those of you that were interested in rigging an OK Trident 13, here's a link.

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/03/rigging-ocean-kayak-trident-13.html

Included is info on an anchor trolley, fish finder, new transducer, battery box and more.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice job, Rob- As I have the task of rigging my new Ocean Prowler 13, I am always seeking ideas to make my kayak more user friendly for angling without compromising seaworthiness.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

P.S. What seat do you have in your Trident, Rob?
I ordered the GTS Expedition seat for mine as I am older and need as much comfort as I can get. Any experience with the Expedition seat? Reviews sound great...but they always do.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

nice


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Ronaulmtd said:


> P.S. What seat do you have in your Trident, Rob?
> I ordered the GTS Expedition seat for mine as I am older and need as much comfort as I can get. Any experience with the Expedition seat? Reviews sound great...but they always do.


This is the seat I have...

http://www.surftosummit.com/gts-pro-molded-foam-kayak-seat-fishing-pack-p-1670.html?cPath=283_206

I like it a lot. I've heard great things about the Expedition seats too, so I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice job Rob. I think the replaceable keel guard is a great Idea and will be installing one on my "Old School" Prowler. I also like the multiple Scotty receivers on the Rod Pod Lid, many options. Trying something new on mine for the anchor rig, will test and report, going to try a lift and lock rig mounted on the bow and hinged.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I like the velcro idea. That is a good idea for keeping things from moving around. I have an older prowler 13 and wish i had the rod pod. that would be nice especially for beach launches


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Rob where did you find the crate bag and how much ? Don't think I've seen that before and would like to score one.


jerry


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Jerry, it's made by Precision Pak. Cory Routh helped design it. I got it from Appomattox River Co. I don't remember exactly how much I paid for it, but I like the product a lot. It really helps organize things and it comes with the triple rod holder already attached.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet thanks , I'll give Vic a call and get one


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Rob,

That's very informative! I like the velcro strips for holding your gear. Great idea!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yea i was exploring ideas for the inside of mine. topside i just made the rigging the same as my old boats, but the inside is a new realm and the velcro straps for the container beats riveting a compartment in. 
did you have to do anything to the surface to have the velcro to stick. i noticed a coating on the plastic when i painted mine. my paint isn’t holding well.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

*Nice Job*

Looks great Rob! I hope you have better luck than I did with the velcro. I prepped it with alcohol but the adhesive failed in the summer. I installed D-rings on the back side of my mounts so I could have some attachment points inside.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I just cleaned the surface that I wanted to adhere to before I stuck the stuff on there. Like I mentioned, all of this will probably evolve since the test of time will ultimately make or break it. I hope the velcro works though. 
This is what I used...

http://www.lowes.com/pd_20027-388-9...1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=sticky+back+velcro

If it fails, I might try the industrial strength adhesive...
http://www.lowes.com/pd_71115-388-9...1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=sticky+back+velcro


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

try cleaning the surface with Acetone and rough up the area a little with steel wool of fine grit sandpaper....


----------

